
Exploding Software Engineering Myths (2009) - wunki
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/mobile/news.aspx?post=/en-us/news/features/nagappan-100609.aspx
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9286433)

------
nickpsecurity
Several of these are on my list of methods with empirical evidence. Geography
wasn't. Good to see even more validation. :)

------
talles
> Although TDD adherents claim the practice produces better design and higher
> quality code, no one had carried out an empirical substantiation of this at
> Microsoft.

I've been saying that for years.

